# Adria twin



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi folks.
Just ordered my 1st m/h, a 2006 Adria twin. I do`nt think it has an oven but I think it has a grill?, What is o/k to cook under the grill?.
Also do you know where I can download an owners manual??

Replies greatly appreciated. 
Thanks for looking. tuk-tuk.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

If you mean the manual covering everything in the conversion, I very much doubt that you will be able to find a download, but I found Adria and their UK agents are very quick to respond and supply spares and info. Why not ask your nearest agent? After all, after spending so much on the van, it is hardly a lot to ask if they quite £25-ish for a new owners manual.

Our van needed a spare that I knew wasn't made any more, but they supplied in 2 weeks. Then they apologised for taking so long to manufacture and ship from Slovenia!

I call that good service.

Colin


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Congratulations on getting an Adria.

If the set up is the same as our 2005 Adria Coral then the grill is next to useless. It will eventually do toast but I don't do anything else under it with the exception of setting an omelette if I don't want to risk trying to turn it over. 

Perhaps the only poor thing about our Adria is the grill :evil: 

However with a Remoska or similar oven type contraption the grill is not needed. Get the shallow pan for the Remoska and bacon etc is cooked perfectly. Various toasters available for use over a gas ring. 

Sue


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Apologies, I misunderstood your question. If it is just the grill you want a manual for I am sure I have one somewhere. To be honest, the grill they fit is useless, and I wouldn't bother with it. I got our dealer to disconnect and remove it (chucked it in their skip). In its place, I installed a cheap microwave (Either Tesco or Morrisons) and that is far more use to us. The connections to the microwave were wired by a professional electrician for me. Naturally, I can't use it off hook-up, but then rely on meals done in a pan on the hob.

Colin


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Hi, we have an Adria Twin 2005. It doen't have an oven or a grill, and the two gas rings are pretty useless too. But we only cook inside very occasionally, we bought a Camping Chef cooker with legs. It has two good rings, and a small but very powerful grill. It will grill chops, salmon steaks etc with no trouble, and no smell inside the van!

Enjoy your Adria Twin, and just feel smug about the fact that you can eat and then get into bed without having to fold anything down, and that you will get amazing fuel economy. We do, but when we posted on this site, people didn't believe us!


----------



## Cacherbri (Jun 7, 2008)

*Microwave*

Just came across this thread. We have rarely used the grill in our Twin and I was interested in Colin's reply. If possible could you tell me the dimensions of your microwave and how you physically secured it as I am considering doing the same.

tuk-tuk did you manage to find a manual? I am sure I have one at home for the Grill in our 2007 Twin

Regards,
Brian


----------



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks Brian, but it was a manual for the whole Adria Twin I was after. I eventually got one (although for later models) from Adria themselves. I am getting quite used to it now touring france. Done Gavarnie etc in the Pyrenees. It`s perfect for my requirements,my folding bike fits a treat under the bed. Still not got used to bumping my head in the cooking area. My layout will be different to most of yours? as it`s LHD. Why do`nt Adria put downloads on their web site?, I would like to compare lhd/rhd. I love the double bed (very comfy) even though I am a solo traveller. I would like to get hold of a manual for the Ducato 2.8 146 although I have not had any problems so far, it would be nice to know how to undo the bonnet  . Thanks everyone for your replies.
tuk-tuk


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We recently removed the useless (although we never used it!) Smev grill from our Twin 2008 model and fitted an electric oven from Lidl. It is 1300W and has top and bottom heating elements, a fan, light, thermostat and timer and cost about £30. We don't use a microwave so an ordinary oven suits us best.

It just fits in the space where the grill fitted and I have fixed it with some metal brackets and fed the mains cable through so I can plug it in to the socket above the sink when needed.

As the clearance between the top of the oven and the underside of the hob is reduced I have fitted some forced ventilation by installing two 12v computer fans connected to the supply cable left over from the Smev oven, via a 50 deg C thermal switch fitted to the top of the oven. 

It has worked fine the few times we've used it. We use one of those rectangular toasters on the hob but it isn't as good as real toast!

Steve


----------



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Steve.
Do you mean one of those square toasters with holes in?,
they are pretty useless. I used to have one (that you put on the gas) which was a sort of pyramid shape, that was really good & I am keeping a look out for another one, I like my toast and marmalade in the morning.
Byeee tuk-tuk.


----------

